# how is the off season coon hunting going?



## plottman25 (Apr 18, 2011)

I dont hunt during the warm weather, but are yall seeing alot of Kittens now?


----------



## Prorain (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't hunt in the summer but the way it has been the last few day it's been good,real good.No kittens yet  but I'm gonna build my coons some new homes this week got some wood now all I gotta do is cut it out and put together trying to build up my population.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Apr 18, 2011)

Still treeing them...till it gets to dang hot


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 18, 2011)

We don't start seeing kittens till late july or early august in north GA. Atleast that's how its always been for me. You will have folks start claiming to see em on hunts any time now. What they see is spider eyes!


----------



## Al Medcalf (Apr 18, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> We don't start seeing kittens till late july or early august in north GA. Atleast that's how its always been for me. You will have folks start claiming to see em on hunts any time now. What they see is spider eyes!



I agree, it's too early.  But, they sure are looking since shoot-out season is over...I guess they have a calendar.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 19, 2011)

Its been hard to see any coons. Surely we cant making that many slick trees all of a sudden. Just cant get em to look. ANd one of the last was found but it wasnt looking.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Havent been since season went prolly will go a few times during the summer just to keep the fat dogs in shape.


----------



## Bigbird (May 10, 2011)

This seems like a dumb question but isnt coon season only Oct to Feb?  not trying to start anything just wondering.  I have 4 coons eating all my deer blocks and I looked in the regs. and it said Oct- Feb  thanks Brian


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2011)

You can train your hounds by running coon year round. Just cant kill any coon..Your right about the season.


----------



## Bigbird (May 11, 2011)

ok thanks  just wanting to be sure


----------



## Redticker (May 11, 2011)

Been going regularly still but havent been able to spot any eyes through all these dang leaves. Definitely brought a few ticks home with me


----------



## rollins 93 (May 13, 2011)

been going a good bit and have been doing pretty decent. Have been seeing coons and praying i dont see a snake.


----------



## Redticker (May 13, 2011)

Weve been treeing in some big tall just thick stuff and havent been able to spot them the last couple of weeks. Im about to go through withdrawls


----------



## plottman25 (May 13, 2011)

I guess im going to break down next week and let the pups run a little.  I hope they dont tree anyting cause i sure dont want to go tromping thru my club at night with it this warm.. We got some sho nuff big rattlers up here.


----------



## hollerin big (May 13, 2011)

To the ones that don't hunt full time what do yall do with your lights and collars to make sure the batteries don't quit I ran mine for awhile today and now recharge them is that the right thing to do ill prob only run a couple of times during the hot season


----------



## Matthew Cabe (May 15, 2011)

lastnight was the 1st out of season hunt. made 3 drops seen 3 coons not too bad at all


----------



## Prorain (May 15, 2011)

Wooooweeee this wheather is great!


----------



## coonhunter157 (May 24, 2011)

You can kill coons during training season it just has to be on private land. Thats how i train my pups in the summer i just got lucky and found a man who is having problems with them and he give me permission to hunt if i wood get rid of them there killing his chickens


----------



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2011)

coonhunter157 said:


> You can kill coons during training season it just has to be on private land. Thats how i train my pups in the summer i just got lucky and found a man who is having problems with them and he give me permission to hunt if i wood get rid of them there killing his chickens


DO WHAT? I'm pretty sure that aint right.


----------



## Jim Ammons (May 24, 2011)

Originally Posted by coonhunter157  
You can kill coons during training season it just has to be on private land. Thats how i train my pups in the summer i just got lucky and found a man who is having problems with them and he give me permission to hunt if i wood get rid of them there killing his chickens 




GA DAWG said:


> DO WHAT? I'm pretty sure that aint right.[/
> 
> Not legal-Here comes Mr Green Jeans!!


----------



## plottman25 (May 24, 2011)

coonhunter157 said:


> You can kill coons during training season it just has to be on private land. Thats how i train my pups in the summer i just got lucky and found a man who is having problems with them and he give me permission to hunt if i wood get rid of them there killing his chickens



Yeah its true, its legal to kill a nest full of Bald Eagles too if your hunting on "private" land
Ive heard it all now.   I want the page number that this regulation is on.


----------



## hardwoodhallar (May 31, 2011)

Been treeing thick cover have seen one small rattler in a food plot not going but once a week .


----------



## old blue dog (Jun 10, 2011)

Not going very much maybe once a week if that. This hot weather is rough on the dogs.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 10, 2011)

Aint got anywhere to hunt right now!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been hunting a couple of nights a week but good Lord it's dry. I can deal with the heat but it's tough striking a track right now. The last time I hunted we made 4 trees and all 4 were layups, we didn't get a single bark on the ground. We need some rain in the worse kind of way.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 12, 2011)

coonhunter157 said:


> You can kill coons during training season it just has to be on private land. Thats how i train my pups in the summer i just got lucky and found a man who is having problems with them and he give me permission to hunt if i wood get rid of them there killing his chickens


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 12, 2011)

Coons ain't moving to well!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jun 14, 2011)

4 trees saw 4 coon night before last. They seem to be moving pretty good here just before dark.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 2, 2011)

I finally took the dogs out last night for the first time since the season ended.  I had to leave the coondog at home because she has not dried up completly from the pups, so it was just 2 15 month dogs and a year old dog. Red had something treed on the second drop out, but i did not go to the tree so i could not tell you what it was.  I dont go to trees in the summertime unless they are real close.  But It was good to hear a dog run again.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 2, 2011)

Who went to the tree then?  Coons still not stirring much. Blackberries are the ticket right now. Wild cherries will be ripe in a short time. Should start seeing a few kittens any time now. From here till about feb. Coons will have plenty to eat!


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jul 2, 2011)

went last sunday dog got bite by a snake. he is fine ready to go agian had a bad felling that night i guess i should have listened to it .


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 2, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Who went to the tree then?  Coons still not stirring much. Blackberries are the ticket right now. Wild cherries will be ripe in a short time. Should start seeing a few kittens any time now. From here till about feb. Coons will have plenty to eat!



Nobody went to the tree.  I let him tree on it a while and called him off. I was just letting them get some exercise.


----------



## rollins 93 (Jul 4, 2011)

Have been for about the last week and a half straight. All dogs are having problems sticking a track.( and I've been hunting with some big named dogs. so it just aint mine) Theyll hit a track hard then run it a little ways and loose it. Its so dry. We have been making trees and seeing one about every 3 or 4 tree aint to bad i guess, just ready for it to cool off.


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jul 19, 2011)

Hard hunting with it so dry


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jul 19, 2011)

Treed 3 lastnite in 2 1/2 hrs. No tracks just fell treed.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 19, 2011)

Hows your red dog looking in the north country? We still just treeing a few. Bears keep eating my coon feed. So I quit feeding them. Corns fixin to be ready up here. If I don't tree a bunch then. Im gonna whine!


----------



## GACOONDOG (Jul 21, 2011)

Somthing has happened to our coons.We cant find any tracks on the sandbarsand you hardly ever see one dead in the road.Dog's will hunt out an area and never get a bark.This time last year coons were everywhere and we had no problem treeing them. Very few were shot out back in the winter where we are hunting now.I have been told that parvo or destimper may have got in them. At least i know my dog's want slick tree.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2011)

K9 distemper is what kills em. Totes spread it and coons spread it. Came through here bout 5 years ago.  Bad bad stuff.  We are not over it and don't know if we ever will be!


----------



## GACOONDOG (Jul 21, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> K9 distemper is what kills em. Totes spread it and coons spread it. Came through here bout 5 years ago.  Bad bad stuff.  We are not over it and don't know if we ever will be!


My grandpa told me when i was a boy that years ago the coons died off around here and it took years for them to come back.Their was a coon crossed the road in front of me the other night and it was poor as a snake hair looked ruff to. It should have been fat because it came out of 50 ac corn field.When the distemper hit your area did you notice any signs or were they just all of a sudden gone.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jul 21, 2011)

Ga Dawg

My Dog did good up North but the arrangements I had for him to get in the Breed hunts didn't work out so I Brought him back Home. 

Distemper is very Bad you'll know if its in your woods you'll find Dead coon everywhere!!! Dogs will catch sick coon a lot so make sure your hounds are up to Date on all shots.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2011)

GACOONDOG said:


> My grandpa told me when i was a boy that years ago the coons died off around here and it took years for them to come back.Their was a coon crossed the road in front of me the other night and it was poor as a snake hair looked ruff to. It should have been fat because it came out of 50 ac corn field.When the distemper hit your area did you notice any signs or were they just all of a sudden gone.



Mostly just got gone. We found a dead one or 2 in fields. Buddy caught a sick one on the ground one night. If you suspect you have. Quit feeding them. Coons don't hang out together unless at a feeder or during rut. You might save a few without feeders.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 27, 2011)

With this rain coming thru this afternoon it should be a good night to run a coon.  Those kittens will be playing all over the place. I called my buddy up to invite him to go and he has just got a walker female gave to him that is supposed to be a Jam up dog.: We will see this evening, ive already told him the guy had to be lying.  It has two things going against it right from the start.  1 its a walker and 2 it was free. She does look good for a walker tho, I just hope she can find it in her heart to stay on the 5,000 + acres on the club, instead of heading for the next county like all of the other ones i have hunted with.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 27, 2011)

What rain? I ain't seen any. Yall be careful and watch for snakes up there!


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 27, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> What rain? I ain't seen any. Yall be careful and watch for snakes up there!



Its been raining here in Ellijay on and off all day, im hoping waleska got some too, my luck they probably didint. Heading out the door right now. I sure we dot run into any snakes.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Sissy did pretty good on first time out in 5 months 1 tree 1 coon.  My buddy did not make it with his walker so i guess I will wait and see how she does sometime this weekend.  Im just Glad I had my Daddy with me or we never would have found the coon.  I barley can find them without any leaves on the tree let alone when they are covered.  She was good to me and treed in a nice easy spot to get to too.  October cant get here quick enough!!


----------



## Bartow_Hunter (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to find somewhere to hunt right now.my dog is getting fat.


----------

